# Mollies : Long vs Tall tank?



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

In four to five days, I'll have the last bit of money I need to buy the necessities for a 20 gallon tank for my Dalmatian Mollies.
I already have a _30" x 12" x 13"_ tank with only air in it right now. But I've also been given the option of being given a _24" x 12" x 16.25"_ 20 gallon tank.
I'm curious. Is there a difference in the shape of the tank, would they prefer one way of swimming over another? Or is there no difference at all?
Thank you. ^^


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For swimming fish, and mollies qualify, a longer tank is better. Use high tanks for slow-moving very tall fish such as veil-tail angels.


----------



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you!  That's exactly what I was looking for. I'll get the 30" ready. ^^


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

What emc7 said...


----------

